# A Couple for Firefighters



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

Got these two finished up, finally. Gentleman contacted me wanting a soundboard just like the one I made for Tom. Except for the standard soundboard design I use for the majority of my calls, I didn't like the idea of using the same one. So, I changed it up a bit, added a few things, and he was happy. Then, he let me know that his buddy wanted one as well, but wanted his geared towards Paramedic... so I made him up one. Very pleased with the way these turned out. The FBE burl is for an avid turkey hunter that is a borderline collector, while the curly walnut is for his buddy that will be going turkey hunting for the first time this spring.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Feb 1, 2015)

Those look sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

AWESOME!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

that...is avatar material....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> that...is avatar material....


Ha. Thanks. But... as usual, I find things after I post that I missed beforehand. Like, that film that flaked loose in the sound hole at the bottom right. I gave the call a bath, and took q-tips to the holes to clean them out before gluing it up... but obviously missed that and didn't see it until I saw it on here.


----------



## michael dee (Feb 1, 2015)

Johnathan, very, very nice set of calls , one heck of a glue job on surface , I don't even see a trace of glue.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 1, 2015)

michael dee said:


> Johnathan, very, very nice set of calls , one heck of a glue job on surface , I don't even see a trace of glue.


Sometimes I have good luck with it, sometimes I don't. Generally, I have the best luck when I'm being patient, haha. Super thin bead delivered via syringe, and a very heavy can of tomato soup (the big gallonish sized can). And Thanks :)


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn fine looking calls Jonathan !!! The figure in the first one is awesome man !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Jonathan, those are super cool! That FBE is off the charts!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

@JR Custom Calls 

Those are some awesome looking calls, especially the FBE. Do you have the ability to make a military logo? Have a couple of buddies that I would love to give one to.

Thanks,

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 2, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Do you have the ability to make a military logo?


Yep. When you stop by Wednesday, I'll show you what I use... I can put just about anything on them.


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

Cool, looking forward to meeting up with you on Wednesday and seeing the shop.

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Some fantastic work there Jonathan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2015)

Jonathan - beautiful work and I love the way they are customized to each person. Great work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

